# Box turtle laying eggs



## wvdawg (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## wvdawg (Jun 25, 2018)

My 9 year old grandson filmed this.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 25, 2018)

Pretty cool!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 27, 2018)

I lost track of how many times he used the word awesome!  Really liked the footage (close up) when she layed the third egg.


----------



## natureman (Jun 27, 2018)

Cool video.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 27, 2018)

wvdawg said:


> I lost track of how many times he used the word awesome!  Really liked the footage (close up) when she layed the third egg.


Yeah, that was *awesome*!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice video,,,,


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jul 9, 2018)

Mowed right over a box turtle last week in a customers  back yard. Dont know how I didnt chop it up. Never seen a turtle move so fast to get away. Checked it. Not a scratch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 10, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## GLS (Jul 11, 2018)

Many years ago my brothers and I kept a backyard turtle pen for box turtles.  We'd keep'em and feed'em for a few weeks and release them back to the woods.  My kids did the same.  My adult daughter to this day will stop her car if she sees one crossing the road and move it  to the road shoulder.  It's now illegal to possess one in Georgia without a permit.  They are beautiful, long lived creatures with life expectancy between 50-100 years.  I hope your grandson's fascination with them continues to grow.  Gil


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks all.  He is all about turtles right now.  Got a little tortoise for a pet and we built a little habitat for it.  Jake's biggest concern was who will take care of it when it outlives him!


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 11, 2018)

Awesome   pretty cool and smart kid.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 13, 2018)

Loved that video!  i liked it when he said he is going to create a little habitat for them...future wildlife biologist?  I sure hope so given the appreciation he has for nature at such a young age.  Obviously a fine upbringing

Curious...did anyone not have a box turtle when growing up.  My Dad brought us one home when I was probably this young man's age.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 13, 2018)

I remember finding one when I was little that had my granddad's initials carved under it.  He said he put them on it many years earlier!  That was exciting.


----------



## carver (Jul 16, 2018)

wvdawg said:


> Thanks all.  He is all about turtles right now.  Got a little tortoise for a pet and we built a little habitat for it.  Jake's biggest concern was who will take care of it when it outlives him!
> That boy is about grown,Is Jake still into the cycles Dennis?


----------



## Rabun (Jul 18, 2018)

wvdawg said:


> I remember finding one when I was little that had my granddad's initials carved under it.  He said he put them on it many years earlier!  That was exciting.



That's really cool!


----------



## baddave (Jul 18, 2018)

that is AWESOME!


----------



## GLS (Jul 22, 2018)

This thread has brought up a lot of memories of box turtles over the  years.  Hope you don't mind my parking here this photo from yesterday.  I was in the woods mushrooming when I ran across this little one.  I usually don't see box turtles this small.  Judging from the dollar bill, he was about 4.25" long in the shell.  Something tried to eat him or her (didn't check the bottom carapace) at one time in its life judging from the ragged edge of the front of his top shell and smoothed off area on the left side.  Gil


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2018)

Jerry - He just sold his 50 cc and they drove to Pittsburgh to pick up a new 65 cc - new learning experience with clutch and shifting gears, but he is adapting.  Moving up in the racing series a year early.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2018)

GLS said:


> This thread has brought up a lot of memories of box turtles over the  years.  Hope you don't mind my parking here this photo from yesterday.  I was in the woods mushrooming when I ran across this little one.  I usually don't see box turtles this small.  Judging from the dollar bill, he was about 4.25" long in the shell.  Something tried to eat him or her (didn't check the bottom carapace) at one time in its life judging from the ragged edge of the front of his top shell and smoothed off area on the left side.  Gil



That's a cool find!  I found a dead one a couple years back that was maybe just a tad smaller.  Drying out the shell for a turkey slate call.


----------



## GLS (Jul 22, 2018)

This one I put back in the woods as I do all live ones.  Once the one you found dead dries out and the scales come off, it'll make a good caller. I detailed this past spring in the turkey section how I make mine. Killing a live one for its shell regardless of the illegality is bad mojo in my book.  If the little one I found yesterday dodges trucks, woods fires, and stays out of gator holes, good chance he'll outlive all of us.  Gil


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2018)

GLS said:


> This one I put back in the woods as I do all live ones.  Once the one you found dead dries out and the scales come off, it'll make a good caller. I detailed this past spring in the turkey section how I make mine. Killing a live one for its shell regardless of the illegality is bad mojo in my book.  If the little one I found yesterday dodges trucks, woods fires, and stays out of gator holes, good chance he'll outlive all of us.  Gil



Yep, they can survive and live a long time.  We were heading to the beach last weekend for vacation and Jake spotted one crossing the road.  Had to stop the truck and move him out of traffic before we could continue.

Your post prompted me to check out the shell basket in the garage.  Looks like the little one is almost ready!  I hadn't checked on it since winter time.


----------



## antharper (Jul 23, 2018)

Awesome ?


----------

